
5 Lessons Learned From Pitching VCs - wendyp
http://www.instigatorblog.com/5-lessons-learned-from-pitching-vcs/2007/05/10/
======
jslogan
Id add one thing: understand your sales cycle.

Ive worked with more than one company who tripped on these questions:

 _How many customers do you have to win to make that number?_ What do you
expect your close ratio to be? _Given your close ratio and sale cycle, how
many prospects do you need to be engaged with at any give time?_ How will you
attract that many prospects in that time period?

